# FreightCar America



## TWA904 (Oct 17, 2020)

FreightCar America has announced plans to close its Cherokee AL plant by the end of the year and move those to Mexico.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 18, 2020)

TWA904 said:


> FreightCar America has announced plans to close its Cherokee AL plant by the end of the year and move those to Mexico.


Cue Bib Dylan singing " Sundown on the Union".


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 20, 2020)

Guess they were tired of so much winning.


----------

